

Show HN: WebMotion – easily follow links from your keyboard - siliconviking
http://www.webmotion.info

======
siliconviking
Here is a link to the extension with some screenshots:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webmotion/jeeajpen...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webmotion/jeeajpendgpheoimhmaknnmgplbokimf)

------
lgmspb
Simple question, what if more than one link starts with the same letter?
(don't have chrome now to check straightaway, but curious)

~~~
siliconviking
It looks for any available letter in the link and goes with that...

~~~
lgmspb
Slick!

